# La Follia



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I've listened to many variations on the Follia, for those not familiar with it, the folowing selection covers from an early rendition from 1490 through to one I had not associated with Folia, namely Handel's Sarabande.






Further searching revealed the following from the 1930s by Penderecki which ~I am not impressed by, I see little if any resemblance.






Plus a few other tracks with only the name in common.

I'd be interested to hear what might be heard if performed on some modern instruments, say keyboard or piano, vibraphone or Xylophone, bass and percussion - or would that be sacrilege???????


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Here's a slightly _unheimlich_ arrangement of Corelli's 'La folia' for marimba, vibraphone and strings by Karl Jenkins.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Ponce's variations for guitar






Also Bach's Chaconne is very close, but not quite the same chord progression


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I like the marimba version, but not so much the guitar, he seems to drift a bit far from the basic theme, making it less easy to follow.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Dorsetmike said:


> he seems to drift a bit far from the basic theme,


Those are the good parts!


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I like the clever orchestrations of the 26 variations by Mozart's murderer :lol:


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

This is based on La Follia, and features plenty of electronic elements.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

You’ll here a whisp of it in the second movement of Beethoven’s fifth symphony.


----------

